# First time user of a wood stove (Nashua NFP-1)



## Tenushi (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently bought a house and it came with a wood stove (I THINK it's a Nashua NFP-1 based on pictures I've seen online - photo of mine attached). I've used it a couple times with varying success, and am hoping to find a manual for it. After doing a lot of reading online, I've learned that depending on the model you have, there are many particulars as to how to use it effectively (which is why I'm hoping to find a manual). If I can't find a manual, then perhaps some people here can offer some advice on the following:

A couple times the stove has generated a LOT of smoke, to the point where it comes out of the vents in the front
It sometimes smokes enough to the point where I just can't open it up to feed it, otherwise a lot of smoke will escape into the room
I've had to keep the door open for a bit until the fire really gets going, otherwise it goes out when I close the door (even though the vents in the door are open
A couple things that I think may be contributing to the problems (or may just be noteworthy):

I regularly just keep the flue open (not sure if there's a reason to close it between uses of the stove)
I use BioBricks (http://originalbiobricks.com/), which I think are ok since they are 100% wood
I make a little teepee out of the bricks and just use enough kindling to get the fire going (perhaps I should be starting it smaller to get the air going up the chimney?)
I try to start the fire as far back in the stove as I can
I had been cleaning out the ash after every use, but after reading some things online, I think I should be leaving a layer on the bottom of the stove
Any advice or help in finding a manual would be very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jan 3, 2017)

Try to contact one of our members who performed a restoration

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nashua-nfp-1-restoration.73127/

****OR****

"Nashua Fireplace Stoves are available in four models. The wood burning models, deliver 8 to 12-hour burn times and are available in two sizes. The N FP- 1 (specifications given be- low) has a heating range of 7,000 to 10,000 cubic feet. The NFP-2 heats 12,000 to 16,000 cubic feet. There are two sizes of coal burning units, which maintain from 6 to 16-hour burn times. The NC-i has a heating range of 6,000 to 9,000 cubic feet. The NC-2 has a heating capacity of 10,000 to 14,000 cubic feet. For complete information on Nashua wood and coal stoves, send $2.00 to Heathdelle Associates, Inc., for a full package of helpful decision-making data."

http://www.woodstove-fireplaceglass.com/NashuaStoves.html


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2017)

The operation of this stove is pretty simple. If you are getting smoky starts with the air controls wide open the issue could be weak draft. Can you describe the flue system on the stove from the stove to the chimney cap? Is the stove installed in a basement?


----------



## DarnHot (Jan 13, 2017)

Any advice or help in finding a manual would be very much appreciated! Thank you![/QUOTE]

I had a similar problem with my new Morso 3610 stove / 60,000BTU. It was not installed correctly and there was smoke coming from the collar where the stove met the chimney - but it was just a very slight amount and took some time to cause the problem. The store sent out their tech to check it out and he could see white streaks coming from the affected area. He reseated the collar and retightened it (all the while checking the interior condition of the chimney as well - the stove was only used a few times since being installed). Now it works great. I also use biobricks. At the time I had this smoke problem (which again was just a slight amount; but enough to set off my alarms), all my alarms went off and I called the town fire marshall who upon looking at the chimney was amazed that I had no smoke for a 450° chimney temp.  When I told him I was using biobricks, he professed not having much experience with that sort of material. The stove now works great.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2017)

Can you describe the flue system on the stove from the stove to the chimney cap? Is the stove installed in a basement?


----------



## DarnHot (Jan 20, 2017)

begreen said:


> Can you describe the flue system on the stove from the stove to the chimney cap? Is the stove installed in a basement?



First off, the stove is installed in the basement, the only thing I can control is the air to the firebox - it's either open or closed. After the stove people sent out a tech to fix the problem that I found (collar between the stove and chimney not seated correctly allowing smoke to be released into the basement - and it wasn't much as it took three hours to set off my basement smoke alarm), there were no more issues involving any venting. You have to peer into any connections and observe if you can see into the stove - which I did. Then, I backlit the area and saw that very light stream of smoke. Of course the company I purchased from tried to brush it off; telling me that setting off alarms is normal -  but I was insistant and that tech saw the issue immediately. It was easy enough to fix myself actually, but that tech also gave the chimney a once over as well to see if there was a clog or if the catalytic converter was faulty - so I also got a free inspection as well - there was no charge for their help.


----------

